# súg, susog, suttog



## Saimdusan

Sziasztok,

Van valami különbség ez a három ige között: súg, susog, suttog?


----------



## Zsanna

A _súg_ egyszeri halk közlés (pl. vmit vki fülébe), a _suttog_ ismételt halk közlés (pl. A gyerekek egymás között suttogtak a sarokban.) és a _susog_ (= hangutánzó szó) általában inkább csupán egy olyan (folyamatos v. ismétlődő) halk neszre utal, amit pl. ruha vagy növény mozgása vált ki, miközben súrlódik (tehát elsősorban nem személy - kivéve, amikor nyelvtani értelemben beszélünk ilyen hangokról). (Pl. A selyemruhája susogását hallottuk, ahogy közeledett./ A nád susogott a szélben.)

A _susog_ előfordul a másik kettő szinonimájaként is, de ritkábban. Ilyenkor szerintem közelebb áll a suttoghoz, mert azt sugallja, hogy ismétlődő cselekményről van szó, de van egy kis plusz érzelmi töltése, az előző kettővel ellentétben, amelyek csak "leírják" az eseményt. (Pl. Az egész koncert alatt alig figyelt, a szomszédja fülébe susogott valamit állandóan. -> Itt a beszélő bosszankodása vagy rosszallása is kifejeződik.)


----------



## Saimdusan

Értem. Nemrég elolvastam egy regényt, amiben mindhárom ige szerepelt többször, és nem voltam benne biztos, hogy van-e köztük valami különbség, mert a legegyszerűbb angol fordítás mindhárom esetben ugyanaz: _to whisper_. De most értem, köszönöm!


----------



## Zsanna

Szívesen.
Viszont újra elolvasva azt, amit írtam, a selyemruhás példa nem annyira jó. Abban az esetben (amikor finom szövet súrlódása ad ki hangot) inkább a _suhog_ ige lenne jobb. (Fura, hogy ezt senki nem vette még észre, de legalább javíthattam magam.)


----------



## francisgranada

Én igy fogalmaznék (tán kissé leegyszerűsítve):

Súg - halkan közöl valamit
Suttog - halk hangon beszél/kommunikál valakivel
Susog - halk, általában (egy kívülálló számára) érthetetlen hangon beszél
Suhog - halk hangot hallat, ami nem a beszédre, hanem inkább ruhára, mozdulatra, stb ... vonatkozik.


----------



## Zsanna

Francis, szerintem mindhárom igére igaz, hogy "egy kívülálló számára érthetetlen hangon beszél", ezért talán nem annyira világos, hogy a _susog_ miben különbözik a másik két igétől. Lehet, hogy valami másra is gondoltál? 
(A _suhog_ot nem számítva, hiszen az nem szerepelt az eredeti kérdésben.)


----------



## AndrasBP

Zsanna said:


> Viszont újra elolvasva azt, amit írtam, a selyemruhás példa nem annyira jó. Abban az esetben (amikor finom szövet súrlódása ad ki hangot) inkább a _suhog_ ige lenne jobb. (Fura, hogy ezt senki nem vette még észre, de legalább javíthattam magam.)


Én olvastam, de nem éreztem, hogy a selyemruhás példád rossz lenne. A köznyelvben a fényes, műszálas anyagból készült szabadidőruhák neve "susogós".
Rá is kerestem a Google-on, rengeteg találat van pl. arra, hogy "susogós nadrág" vagy "susogós melegítő".


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, AndrasBP, ez a valóság, a modern - főleg városi - köznyelvben.  (Csak hogy "kalibráljuk" egy kicsit a használatát.)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Francis, szerintem mindhárom igére igaz, hogy "egy kívülálló számára érthetetlen hangon beszél", ezért talán nem annyira világos, hogy a _susog_ miben különbözik a másik két igétől. Lehet, hogy valami másra is gondoltál?


Persze. A lényeg nyilván nem az, hogy egy kívülálló számára érthető-e vagy sem. 

A _súgni _számomra leginkább "valamit mondani, közölni" értelemben használatos; tehát pl. X _valamit súgott _Y-nak (vagy Y fülébe, stb ...). Vagyis X _közölt _valamit Y-nal, halk hangon. A _suttogni _ige viszont inkább a _beszéd módjára _utal, vagyis arra a tényre, hogy az halk hangon történik; pl. X egész este suttogva  beszélt Y-nal. 

Ami a _susogni _igét illeti, az számomra leginkább arra utal, ahogyan az egy kívülálló számára hangzik, vagyis halk, esetleg érthetetlen susogásként.  Ha jobban belegondolok, a _susogni _igét valószínűleg nem is használom beszéddel kapcsolatosan.  Úgy tűnik, a _susog_ számomra spontán közelebb áll a _suhog-_hoz, mint a _suttog_-hoz. 

Nem állítom, hogy igazam van, persze. Nyilván a _súgni _és a _suttogni _között is van átfedés, de állítom, hogy nem minden esetben felcserélhetőek.


----------



## AndrasBP

francisgranada said:


> Ha jobban belegondolok, a _susogni _igét valószínűleg nem is használom beszéddel kapcsolatosan.


Én sem használom és nem is hallom ilyen értelemben, bár elég sok irodalmi példát találtam rá a neten.



francisgranada said:


> Nyilván a _súgni _és a _suttogni _között is van átfedés, de állítom, hogy nem minden esetben felcserélhetőek.


Pl. iskolai kontextusban a "súg" egészen más, mint a "suttog".


----------

